# Skiddo [Pixel Art]



## BlueFox gui (Aug 5, 2017)

hi guys, so a few days ago i started a skiddo pixel art, i stopped for a few days but today i worked on it and finally finished, so what you guys think?


Spoiler: sprite


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hi guys, so a few days ago i started a skiddo pixel art, i stopped for a few days but today i worked on it and finally finished, so what you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sprite


I love it


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

noice


----------



## Koujaku (Aug 21, 2017)

looks great!


----------

